# Are all departments Civil Service?



## nateb (Jan 7, 2008)

Are all police departments civil service? What are the steps for small departments (4 full time officers) interview, poly, test, select board/personel committe?? Thanks!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Did you bother to read the list I made or take the hint of SEARCHING which was given to you in your other post? Apparently not...Closed


----------

